# Beer Exploits, Part 1



## Jeff H (Jun 18, 2008)

First a quick recap: On 5/25 I started a Brewhouse Honey Blonde Ale (HBA) kit and 5 days later on 5/30 I started an India Pale Ale (IPA). Both are doing fine, the HBAhttp://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5894 is on day 24 and the IPA day 19. Both are in carboys and fermenting. I hope to bottle the HBA this weekend, if it ever happily stops fermenting.
Prior to starting either kit, I had a bunch of questions which I asked here on the forum. 


My first question was which primary to use? http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5675
I had read a few posts that spoke about this mysterious thing called a Krausen (head of foam during fermentation). Based upon good advice, I decided to go with the 10 gallon "garbage pail"for primary fermentation (http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5120). This was a very good choice for 2 reasons: 1 - I discovered what a Krausen was first hand. The Krausen on the IPA was nearly 6" high. I think I might have had to use a blow off set up (http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5613)
if I had used my wine 7.9 gallon primary. 2 - Racking was a breeze with it. The pail is designed with a 1" trough around the bottom and the center is concaved. I was able to do really clean racks using it and an auto-siphon! Another observation but one that doesn't really bother me, is the smell left behind by the beer. It's a little "hoppy" smelling but I'll use it for wine in the future. The bottom design will be great to rack from for "messy" wine kits.


My second question was which sanitizer to use?http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5676
RJS/Brewhouse recommends a beer appropriate sanitizer. Star San seemed to be a favorite and George has been kind enough to stock it.(http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=6022)


My third question was regarding the usage of liquid yeast. http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5816
Over on the RJS forum there are a number of discussions regarding Brewhouse kits and yeast. The Cooper Ale dry yeast supplied in the Brewhouse kits was considered "rough" and the general concensus was to use liquid yeast. When I asked this question here, overwhelmingly most people felt that liquid yeast was the best route to go. I checked with my LHBS and they just so happened to have 2 vials of White Labs WLP060 American Ale Yeast Blend. I liked the idea of using liquid yeast but I didn't want to bother with a starter. It seems fairly easy to make a starter but I just didn't want to go this route. Smurfe recommended that I start the HBA using 2 yeast vials. I should have listened but I didn't. Therefore, Ilearned the lesson of yeast lag. When I started the HBA I thought by the next day (wine reference based) I would see signs of fermentation. Nope! Day 2 no fermentation. I stirred the wort and began to wonder about Smurfe's words of wisdom. Day 3, 60 hours, Captains Log...opps...still no sign of fermentation. I gave George a call, we discussed what was happening or better what wasn't happening (sg hadn't changed, no visible fermentation signs....) Since I was unsure of the integrity of the first vial of yeast, after talking with George, I decided to toss the other one in too. Since I was on vacation I did some research on the net and found that a slow starting fermentation was not unusualhttp://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=43635 and I should have listened to Smurfe! I was happy to see the beginning of a Krausen the following day - thank goodness! 


Well enough for now....Jeff*Edited by: Jeff H *


----------



## grapeman (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice summary of your brewing exploits Jeff.


----------

